# Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht



## Annett (1. Apr. 2010)

Guten Morgen.

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suchen wir noch einige Bilder für das *Hobby-Gartenteich-Lexikon.*
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja an diesem langen WE etwas Zeit, mal die eigene Festplatte zu durchstöbern? Fürs Oster-Eier suchen, sind wir doch alle schon etwas alt, oder. 

*Bitte sucht keine Bilder bei/mit Google oder irgendwo im Internet heraus!* Diese dürfen wir sowieso nicht nutzen und Ihr tut uns damit keinen Gefallen. 

Wer Fotos hat, bitte in diesem Thema hochladen oder Link zum Bild im Album o.ä. setzen. 
Wir werden je Lexikoneintrag 2-4 Bilder benötigen. Also zeigt uns ruhig die Pflanzen im Jahresverlauf, sofern das Material vorhanden ist. 
Auflösungen von um die 800 Pixel sind völlig ausreichend.


Und jetzt die (umfangreiche) Liste:
__ Kreuzotter
__ Würfelnatter
__ Bergmolch


__ Karausche
__ Katzenwels
Makropode
__ Silberkarpfen
__ Steinbeißer

Buntnessel
Federborstengras
gefleckter __ Aronstab
gewöhnlicher Drachenwurz
__ Glockenrebe
Männertreu
__ Prachtscharte
Steppenkerze

__ Gottesgnadenkraut
Schachtelhalm 

Houttuynia, bunt
__ Sumpfgarbe
__ Hornkraut
Nadelsimse
__ Wasserhahnenfuß
__ Wasserpest
__ Froschbiss
__ Froschlöffel (Alisma parviflorus)
Epipactis gigantea (Stendelwurz)
Pfirsich
__ Steinlebermoos
Seerose (trop.) __ Royal Purple
__ Flutender Hahnenfuß
__ Wasserschlauch, gewöhnlicher
__ Wasserstern
__ Teichlinse (Lemna minor)
__ Wassernabel

Das war's erstmal. 
Über Eure bilderreiche Unterstützung würden wir uns sehr freuen. 



Beste Grüße und ein Frohes Osterfest wünscht bis dahin,

Annett


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Annett

mit __ Wasserfenchel kann ich dienen. mußt mal schauen ob  ein bild geeignet ist.
mittig steht allerdings eine Wasserlobelie..

       

lb gruß 
ulla


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Ulla.

Vielen Dank. 
Bild #2 nehme ich mit ins Lexikon.
Gut wäre noch eine Nahaufnahme der Blätter oder ein entsprechender Bildausschnitt... 

Das gilt auch für die anderen noch offenen Bilder - sie sollen ja helfen, eine vorhandene Pflanze eindeutig zu bestimmen oder sich anhand der Bilder+Beschreibung für oder gegen einen Kauf zu entscheiden.


----------



## jenso (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

der Kleine wurde 21.03. im Gebiet des Silberbaches nähe Horn-Bad Meinberg abgelichtet. Am gleichen Tag konnten wir noch einen zweiten __ Salamander fotografieren. Der versteckte sich aber unter Gestrüpp und ich wollte ihn nicht wegen des Fotos stören. Daher ist er nicht so gut zu erkennen.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Servus Jens

Danke fürs zur Verfügung stellen des Bildes 

Und ich finde es sehr gut ... kann man doch die Details sehr gut erkennen


----------



## jenso (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Ja, das ist nach unseren Möglichkeiten das gute Bild. 
Als Anhang mal der andere Sal. Schön zu erkennen ist die Gebänderte Zeichnung beider Exemplare. Dann bin da noch ich, am selben Tag! Die selbe Wanderung ein paar Meter höher in ein "Spalte".


Gruß

Jens


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Nach oben hol ...

Wir suchen immer noch ........


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Guten Morgen.

Die Ausbeute ist bisher nicht wirklich ergiebig....


Woran liegt es? 
Keine Zeit/keine Lust zum Raussuchen oder habt Ihr  einfach (noch) keines der gesuchten Motive ablichten können?


----------



## Kama (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo, 

habe das als "Wasserfarn" gekauft. Ist __ Büschelfarn, oder?


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

ich hab mal schnell ne wolkenlücke ausgenutzt 

*Crassula recurva ( Nadelkraut)* 
  

*Hippuris vulgaris (Tannenwedel)* - Unterwasserform
  
das bild musste ich zusammenbasteln, da die pflanze noch ca. 60cm tief ist

*Primula rosea (Sumpf-Primel* oder *Rosen-Primel* *)*
  

*Caltha palustris ( Sumpfdotterblume)*
 


mehr is leider noch ned gut zu sehen


----------



## Conny (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

ich sehe den Aufruf erst jetzt 
Dann lade ich mal hoch, was ich schon habe und schaue noch mal genauer 


 

 

 



Und die Sason geginnt ja erst, da kann man noch das eine oder andere nach Wunsch nachholen


----------



## Joachim (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

ich weis ja nicht, wie es den eher Pflanzenbewanderten geht... aber ich als stupider Technikus bräuchte zu den klasse Fotos dann doch die Pflanzennamen um sie zu zu ordnen.   

Aber womöglich steh ich da allein damit da.


----------



## Conny (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weis ja nicht, wie es den eher Pflanzenbewanderten geht... aber ich als stupider Technikus bräuchte zu den klasse Fotos dann doch die Pflanzennamen um sie zu zu ordnen.
> 
> Aber womöglich steh ich da allein damit da.



Aber Hallo,

das hätte ich jetzt von meinem Lieblingslandwirtschaftsmeister nicht gedacht 
Und dann dachte ich, dass die Namen aus den Alben angezeigt werden. Alle Bilder sind in meinem Album: Gartenteich unter ihrem Artennamen


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

hallo Annett



> Gut wäre noch eine Nahaufnahme der Blätter oder ein entsprechender Bildausschnitt...



leider habe ich keine nähere aufnahme und  bei einem versuch gerade die winzigen austriebe abzulichten ist kein gutes ergebnis rausgekommen.
sobald sie groß genug sind stelle ich details ein.
bildausschnitte kann ich keine machen

gruß ulla


----------



## stu_fishing (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Ich könnte einige Fischchen beisteueren


----------



## Doris (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo
ich habe gerade auch noch mal in meinen Bildern gesucht ... vielleicht ist ja was dabei was ihr noch benötigt

    
Das __ Wollgras (müßte sich um Eriophorum latifolium handeln)

    
__ gelbe Gauklerblume (Mimulus guttatus)
hier im Lexika habe ich nur die blaue gefunden

 
bei diesem gemeinen __ Gilbweiderich sieht man gut die einzelnen Blütenstände

           
Preilkraut.............................. und ................                                                                          __ Wasserfenchel​


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*



stu_fishing schrieb:


> Ich könnte einige Fischchen beisteueren



Oh - danke Thomas!

 Wir suchen die Fotos doch, weil wir nicht wissen, wie die aussehen. Welche sind das denn?  (Ich könnt ja raten, ne Idee hät ich schon, aber es soll ja richtig werden )


----------



## stu_fishing (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

die ersten beiden Bilder sind __ Schneider (_Alburnoides bipunctatus_), dann eine __ Bachschmerle (_Barbatula barbatula_) und der Fisch aus meinem Aquarium ist ein __ Schlammpeitzger (_Misgurnus fossilis_)


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo zusammen.

Hier hat sich ja richtig was getan. 
Einen Großteil der Bilder habe ich gerade ins Lexikon einfügen können.
Bei den Fische  bin ich ebenso überfragt, jedoch besteht sehr großes Interesse an (benamten) Bildern. 

Ich werde die Liste gleich mal aktualisieren, damit man besser sieht, was noch fehlt. 
Vielleicht findet Ihr ja noch was auf der Platte, wenn es derzeit noch nicht neu ablichtbar ist.


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

:freu Danke Thomas! (Else ist ganz stolz, sie hat dreimal richtig geraten )


----------



## Joachim (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

@Conny (meine 2. liebste Fotografin   )
Da haste natürlich Recht, aber wenn ich auf die Bilder klicke lande ich nicht in deinem Album ...   Dennoch, will ja nicht nörgeln - wir sind um jedes gute Foto froh.  Man wills halt dann auch richtig einsortieren.

@alle Bildspender
Schon mal herzlichsten Dank!  Es sind natürlich auch immer wieder neue Fotos und neue Einträge gern gesehen ...


----------



## Conny (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

hier hätte ich noch etwas, was bei uns unter __ Johanniskraut läuft, aber ob echt


----------



## goldfisch (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo, wurde zwar nicht gefragt und ist etwas älter. mfg JW


----------



## Dodi (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Nabend!

Hat noch jemand ein eigenes Koi-Bild eines "Aka-Muji"?


----------



## Inken (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo zusammen! 

Mit Koi-Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen.. 

Aber ich habe neulich dieses kleine Monster im Teich entdeckt:  Wasserskorpion auf Wikingerschiff! 

     

Letzeres ist leider verwackelt, er liegt nicht so gerne auf dem Rücken..


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Genial Inken, die nehmen wir gerne! 

Dankeschön


----------



## goldfisch (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht - Arum*

Hallo Annett, beide Formen des gefleckten und der italienische stehen gerade im Laub. mfg Jürgen


----------



## kerstin42 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo liebe Foris,
also auf meinen Bildern sind folgende Pflanzen zu sehen.
Mit den Sternförmigen Blüten, das ist Anden Knoblauch. Ein sehr schöner, langsam wachsender __ Bodendecker, den man auch noch wie Knoblauch verwenden kann. Alle Teile sind Essbar.

Auf dem anderen Bild ist eine Duftnarzisse abgebildet. Auch sie pflanzt sich relativ langsam selber aus, ist absolut winterhart und riecht einfach göttlich.

Euch einen schönen Abend, 
Kerstin


----------



## kerstin42 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo foris,
hier möchte ich euch meine Aquatil( dh rein im Wasser lebend) gehaltenen Bergmolche vorstellen.
Es ist ein adultes Paar, welches in diesem Jahr seine ersten Eier gelegt hat. Daraus sind bisher 3 Babymolche geschlüpft.
Auf den Bildern sind beide __ Molche im sogenannten Hochzeitskleid, bzw. in der Wassertracht zu sehen.
Das buntere, kleinere ist das Männchen.
Nach der Fortpflanzungszeit werden beide etwas farbloser sein. Manchmal gehen sie dann auch für kurze Zeit auf den Landteil, aber die meiste Zeit sind sie im Wasserteil zu finden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt einigermassen was erkennen, auf den Bildern. Ich lerne noch den Umgang mit Kamera und Bildbearbeitung.

lg kerstin


----------



## paper (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Kann das Buntblatt (Chamäleonpflanze Houttuynia cordata) anbieten, wird zwar  nicht gesucht!


----------



## Doris (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Annett

Hier noch mal Bilder für eine andere Art des __ Wasserfenchel.

   

Ich hoffe dass es sich um Wasserfenchel handelt
​


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

ich habe noch folgende Bilder im Angebot:

Pfirsichblüten:
 
 

Im Sommer kann ich weiter Bilder des Baumes und seiner Blätter machen.

Schubunkin
 
 

__ Grüner Sonnenbarsch
 
 

__ Wasserläufer:
 


Ich habe auch eine große Auswahl an verschiedenen Pflanzen, von denen ich Bilder machen kann, wenn Sie denn mal wachsen, was bei den Temperaturen momentan noch etwas dauern kann.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## toco (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

Annett hatte zwar in ihrem einleitenden Beitrag konkrete Wünsche geäußert, aber ich habe beim Durchsuchen meiner Fotosammlung einiges gefunden, was über die Wunschliste hinausgeht, vielleicht könnt ihr davon auch etwas gebrauchen.

Ein Wunschfoto kann ich liefern:

 
Lampenputzergras (Pennisetum alopecuroides)


Und nun zur Kür:

  
Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß (Ranunculus lingua)

 
__ Kardinalslobelie (Lobelia cardinalis)

 
__ Blaue Sumpflobelie (Lobelia syphilitica)

 
Bach-__ Nelkenwurz (Geum rivale)

 
Sumpf-Primel (Primula rosea)

  (Fotos mit Blüten fehlen mir noch und werden nachgeholt, Interesse vorhanden?)
__ Zwergbinse (Juncus ensifolius)

 
Gestreifter __ Kalmus (Acorus Gramineus Variegatus)

 
__ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata)

 
Montbretie (Crocosmia)


Wenn ihr es wünscht, kann ich noch weitere Pflanzenfotos liefern. Ich habe einige Neuzugänge, die sich aber erst noch etwas entwickeln müssen, z.B.


__ Blumenbinse (Butomus umbellatus)
Sumpfkrokus (Zephyranthes candida)
Scirpus cernuus
Juncus effusus "Spiralis"


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo an alle Bilderspender. 

Vielen Dank für die Bilder und die Mühe beim Raussuchen. 
Einen Großteil davon konnten wir bereits verwenden. Ich hoffe jedoch, Ihr seid nicht traurig dass nicht alle Eure Bilder im Lexikon gezeigt werden können. Wenn es schon Bilder zu den Einträgen gab, die in etwa das Gleiche zeigten, wurde auf das Einfügen eines weiteren Bildes verzichtet.
Auch müssen wir zum Teil noch neue Einträge anlegen. 
*Wer uns dabei mit seinem Wissen unterstützen möchte, ist jederzeit willkommen.* Einfach bei mir melden. 


@Doris
Über den __ Wasserfenchel werde ich wohl nochmal mit Werner reden müssen. 
Auf Dauer sollte nichts wissentlich falsches im Lexikon stehen.


----------



## Casybay (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Annett,
hier mal  3 Bilder von mir, vielleicht kannst Du sie gebrauchen:
__ Brunnenkresse ist zwar schon drin, habs mal bischen größer fotografiert,
Buntnessel und nochmal meine Wassersellerie.
 Brunnenkresse
 Buntnessel
 Wassersellerie


----------



## ollifrog (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

hab auch noch 3 Bilder...Blindschleiche fehlt ja noch ganz in eurem Lexikon. Und bei der __ Kreuzotter fehlt euch ja noch ein Foto...meine 2 Fotos zeigt eine noch junge Kreuzotter, die leider irgendwie verletzt oder krank war...die konnte ich sogar auf die Hand nehmen, ohne irgendwelche Abwehrreaktionen...tat mir richtig weh dieses schöne Tier seinem Schicksal zu überlassen. 
Anhang anzeigen 63849 Anhang anzeigen 63850 Anhang anzeigen 63851


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Ollifrog,

die Bilder hätte ich gerne gesehen  Setze sie doch bitte noch mal rein!


----------



## ollifrog (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Mal sehen ob es diesmal klappt,


----------



## Inken (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin!

Habe gerade gesehen, dass die __ Wasserpest im Lexikon noch unbebildert ist.

Also flugs einige Beispielbilder von mir:

         
     

Leider fusseln mir die Apfelbäume zur Zeit mit den Blütenblättern alles voll..

Vielleicht ist ja trotzdem eins für euch dabei?


----------



## Inken (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Und hier noch ein paar Aufnahmen aus dem letzten Sommer von der Gemeinen Heidelibelle:


----------



## toco (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Inken,

so gemein finde ich __ Libellen gar nicht! 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, schöne Fotos hast du da eingestellt! Wie bzw. womit hast du die letzte Aufnahme der __ Wasserpest (Unterwasseraufnahme) gemacht?

Mein Teichgrund besteht auch aus Sand, und ich habe im letzten Sommer auch mal einen Versuch unternommen (erstmal mit Taucherbrille als Ersatz für eine Kamera!) und feststellen müssen, dass bei Sandboden praktisch nur vom Ufer aus fotografiert werden kann. Es wird einfach zu viel Sand aufgewirbelt, wenn man sich selbst im Teich aufhält, zumindest in flachen Bereichen, und durch die muss man ja wohl oder über erst mal durch, um ins tiefe Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Inken (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Danke, Hartmut! 

Und gemein war sie tatsächlich nicht, eher sehr freundlich und friedlich! 

Meine Unterwasserbilder mache ich mit einem kleinen Aquarium, schau doch mal hier!


----------



## Pidder54 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht,  Sumpfdotterblume?*

Moin,
habe heute bei uns aus dem Graben mehrere Sumpfdotter-Blumen geholt, vieleicht noch zu gebrauchen?
LG Pidder


----------



## toco (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

@Inken

Gute Idee! Ich kann sie leider nicht so einfach kopieren. Bei dem Flachufer meines Teichs wären meine Arme zu kurz!


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Pidder,

das sind aber  keine Sumpfdotterblumen


----------



## Pidder54 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht@Blumenelse*

Moin,
keine __ Sumpfdotterblume?
Verrätst Du mir denn, was ich da fürn Kraut aus unserem Schlot gefischt habe?
LG Pidder


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin.

Für mich sieht das nach einem Unterwasserhahnenfuß (Ranunculus) aus. Welcher genau, kann vermutlich nur ein Fachmann sagen. 
Ich habe selbst zwei verschiedene im Teich die gerade (meist abwechselnd) blühen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hi Annett,
habe gesehen, daß Du vielleicht noch ein paar "Fisch-Bilder" gebrauchen könntest.
1. Sarasa
2. Rotfedern (lebendig und schwimmend) 
3. __ Shubunkin
Such' Dir doch bitte einfach aus, ob und was Du gebrauchen kannst.


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Danke Eva-Maria.

Für die Sarasa habe ich gerade noch einen kurzen Eintrag neu angelegt, da noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Pidder54 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht@Annet*

Moin,
sorry, haste Recht, habe mich vertan, da ich auch eine __ Sumpfdotterblume bei uns habe,
also ein Unterwasserhahnenfuß kommt hin, danke. Sowas wächst hier alles wild bei uns in den Entwässerungs-Gräben. Mal sehen, was ich da noch finde, ist ja umsonst
LG Pidder


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin Pidder.

Auch wenns nun völlig OT wird.

"Umsonst" ist nicht mal der Tod. 
Die Diskussion, ob man Pflanzen aus der Natur entnehmen darf, haben wir hier fast im 14-Tage-Rhytmus.

1. Dürfte es bei vielen Pflanzen schlichtweg verboten sein (Dein __ Hahnenfuß *könnte* nach erster Suche nicht dazu zu gehören), da sie durch die Zerstörung ihrer Lebensräume immer seltener werden.
2. Wenn es jeder so macht, dann ist die Natur außerhalb der Gartenzäune irgendwann leergeräumt. 
3. Holt man sich nicht selten ungewünschte Untermieter (__ Parasiten...) mit in den Teich. 

Der reinweiße Wasserhahnenfuß ist beispielsweise vom Aussterben bedroht - wenn auch eher Punkt 1 dafür verantwortlich zeichnen dürfte. 

Sooo unverhältnismäßig teuer sind die paar Teichpflanzen ja nun auch nicht, als das man sie nicht kaufen könnte. Zur Not im Forenflohmarkt anfragen. (Tauschgeschäfte sind für einige interessanter als die pure Versandkostenerstattung - es müssen nicht immer Wasserpflanzen sein)


----------



## Pidder54 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin,
ich habs befürchtet
was ich mir hole, ist aus den Gräben meines Nachbar - Bauern, und der hat nichts dagegen. Ausserdem werden die jährlich ausgebaggert, so dass alles an Pflanzen dadurch zerstört wird. Bei mir "LEBEN" sie weiter
Zufrieden?
LG Pidder


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Servus Pidder



> Zufrieden?



Hört sich ein bisserl aggresiv an 

Warum ?

Man kann doch nicht öffentlich empfehlen, Pflanzen aus der Natur zu entnehmen 
und damit Gesetze zu übertreten ......

Wie Annett schon schrieb


> 1. Dürfte es bei vielen Pflanzen schlichtweg verboten sein (Dein __ Hahnenfuß könnte nach erster Suche nicht dazu zu gehören), da sie durch die Zerstörung ihrer Lebensräume immer seltener werden.
> 2. Wenn es jeder so macht, dann ist die Natur außerhalb der Gartenzäune irgendwann leergeräumt.
> 3. Holt man sich nicht selten ungewünschte Untermieter (__ Parasiten...) mit in den Teich.


----------



## Pidder54 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hä?
aggresiv? ich?
Glaube dieses Forum ist nichts für mich
scheinbar muss man hier erst ein Studium in Retorik usw. ablegen, um hier was zu schreiben...werd mich dann mal wieder abmelden, tüß


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Ach Pidder ...
Komm ... 

Liebe Grüsse von
Helmut, dem das Wetter schön langsam auf`s Gemüt geht


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

hier noch zwei Pfirsich Bilder:

 

 

Im Herbst gibts dann noch Bilder der Früchte.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Inken (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin moin!

Ich habe im Lexikon keine Bilder vom __ Wasserschlauch gefunden, und da meiner sich so schön macht, dachte ich.... 

Vielleicht könnt ihr ihn ja gebrauchen? 

     

Oder zu unscharf? :?

Für die __ Teichlinse/__ Entengrütze hätte ich auch noch eins:

 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Linse es genau ist..  Und das Fröschlein muss man sich halt wegdenken!


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin Inken,

ist scharf genug...  Danke für die Fotos, werd sie sobald ich was Zeit finde einfügen (soll ja heute regnen  )


----------



## Joachim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo!

So, hat lang gedauert (und einiger "Hinweise"  von Annett) aber die letzten sind drinnen. 

Es sind aber noch immer Fotos gesucht oder auch Verfasser ganzer Einträge...


----------



## danyvet (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier hätte ich noch etwas, was bei uns unter __ Johanniskraut läuft, aber ob echt



Hallo Conny (halbes Jahr später  )

ob du __ echtes Johanniskraut hast, kannst du gaaanz einfach feststellen: zerreibe einfach die Blüte zwischen 2 Fingern. Bei echtem Johanniskraut (gibts ein falschen?) hast du dunkelrote Farbkleckse an den Fingern!


----------



## Conny (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

sehe ich das richtig, dass alles was im 1. Beitrag schwarz ist, noch geschrieben werden muss und alle anderen nur noch Fotos fehlen?
@Dany dann werde ich es mal ausprobieren  und mit was bekommt man die Flecken weg?


----------



## danyvet (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Conny, das geht mit Wasser weg, vielleicht erst beim 2. Mal Händewaschen, weiß nicht, ich schau da nicht so drauf  auf Kleidung hab ichs noch nicht ausprobiert, aber auf Händen kein Problem  sind ja nur 2 kleine Flecken auf Fingerspitzen


----------



## Joachim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hi,

@Conny
also ich hab immo etwas den Überblick verloren, aber im Zweifel gibts zu schwarz noch keinen Eintrag/Bild und zu Grün können noch Bilder fehlen. Aber auf das grüne kann man auch mal fix druff klicken.   Von Inken kam zuletzt __ Wasserschlauch und __ Teichlinse.


----------



## nicki (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Anhang anzeigen 74118 Anhang anzeigen 74119 Anhang anzeigen 74120

Hallo habe Bilder von __ Lobelien vielleicht kann man die ja gebrauchen?

Leider kommt das blau nicht so gut raus.

Viele Grüße Ingrid


----------



## goldfisch (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Annett, eine M.spechti. Mehr als PM.


----------



## Bibo-30 (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

hallo....
ich weiß nicht genau, was Ihr noch braucht, aber ein paar Bilder hab ich auch ....sucht Euch raus, was noch fehlt?


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin,

ich hol den Beitrag mal hoch... 

Soeben hab ich ca. 150 Vorschaubilder hinzugefügt, Danke an alle Eintragersteller! 

*Es werden noch immer Fotos* (selbst geschossen - Copyright!) *gesucht!*

*Welche? *
Einfach mal durchs Lexikon stöbern und alle Einträge ohne Vorschaubild in der Liste sind noch unbebildert.

*Und wenn ich eins habe was noch fehlt?*
Dann bitte hier einstellen aber bitte mit dem Namen wie im Lexikon und der Kategorie, damit wir es schnell einsortieren können.


----------



## Inken (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin Joachim!

Morgensternsegge

Meine ist zwar noch etwas klein, ist auch gerade erst eingezogen und sieht noch etwas latschig aus, aber den Morgenstern kann man gut erkennen! 

Wenn sie eingewachsen ist, gibbet ein besseres Bild.

Vielleicht hat auch sonst noch jemand eine bessere Aufnahme? 

Aber bis dahin von mir folgende:

   





Pfennigkraut


Oder das, was ich immer dafür halte  :

   

Nur ein Versuch..


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin!

Ich habs gleich mal eingefügt - danke.


----------



## Andreas A. (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,
bei der Durchsicht des Lexikon fand ich zum Straußblütigen __ Gilbweiderich (__ Goldweiderich straußblütiger) und zum __ Vierfleck keine Bilder. Falls keine besseren Bilder zur Verfügung gestellt werden habe ich hier noch Aufnahmen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Inken (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Wow, ich im Lexikon..  Danke!

Damit Joachim nicht arbeitslos wird.. 

Wassermohn

Auch ein Neuzugang. Wenn er blüht - sollte er denn blühen..  - reiche ich gerne noch ein Bild von der Blüte nach.


----------



## Nikolai (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Joachim,

von der __ Wasserfeder kann ich ein Foto bieten.



> Mit einem Foto kann ich z.Z leider nicht mehr dienen, meinen Hottoniabestand im Moortümpel hat der letzte Winter dahingerafft. Wer ein Foto hat kann es hier gerne einbringen



   

abweichend zur Beschreibung blüht sie hier submers

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

So, die nächsten sind drinnen - danke nochmal Inken, danke Andreas und danke Nikolai. 

"Ein paar" fehlen dann aber noch immer ...  

Für alle die mithelfen wollen: einfach in Lexikon gehen, schauen wo es noch kein Vorschaubild gibt und wenn keins da ist, dann hier einfach ein eigenes Foto mit Beschriftung einstellen.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Joachim,

ich sehe zwei Plätze für Vorschaubilder - entweder Bild Platzhalter oder Platzhalter Bild oder Platzhalter Platzhalter


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

... äh was? 

Mach mal den Erklärbär bitte.  

Edit: mal mit CTRL+F5 neu geladen? ich hab da heute am Template vom Lexikon geschraubt, kann sein das du nicht das aktuelle Template geladen hast?


----------



## Boxerfan (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hei Joachim,
sind zwar keine Katzenwelse, aber es sind Welse


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Dietmar,

was für Welse sinds denn? Ich hab da ja eher keiiiiiine Ahnung...  Aber dein "Teich" scheint mir verbesserungswürdig.  (ne, nur n Scherz!!   )


----------



## Boxerfan (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hei Joachim, im Planschbecken nehmen sie nur Auszeit oder stehen Model.
Es sind weiße __ Waller, also normale Welse.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Joachim,  vergiss es. Ist nur auf dem Läppie, also Browserfehler...oder sagen wir so - der Bug saß vorm Gerät


----------



## Andreas A. (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Moin,
da hab ich noch ne __ Wasserassel gefunden.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hi Joachim,

ich hätte auch noch welche

*Schwimmende  Laichkraut* (_Potamogeton natans_) 

 


* Rohrkolben Breitblättriger* (_Typha latifolia_)

 


*Rohrkolben Schmalblättrige * (_Typha angustifolia_)

  


*Zypergras Frischgrünes* (_Cyperus eragrostis_)  kann das jemand verifizieren


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

*Nymphaea ' Sioux'*


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

@mitch
Öhm, __ Laichkraut war ok - zu allen anderen müsste erst mal ein Eintrag gemacht werden... 

Das heist, ich kann zwar einen erstellen und die Bilder einfügen, aber den text muss wer anders zu beisteuern.  

Edit: neue Einträge sind gemacht, aber nur mit den Fotos - für den Text bräuchte man dann nen kundigen


----------



## Eowyn (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

hab evtl auch was beizusteuern. Leider sind ein paar der gesuchten Pflanzen schon verblüht.
Hier ein paar Bilder. Der Hagelschauer letzte Woche hat manchen leider zugesetzt.

Bild1-3 weissgelber __ Fingerhut, rosa Fingerjut, __ roter Fingerhut.
Bild 4 gelbes Geissblatt
Bild 5 Maiglöckchen
Bild 6-8 __ Kornblume
Bild 9-10 __ Lein rosa und rot
Bild 11-12 Mauerpfeffer
Bild 13 rosa __ Staudenmohn
Bild 14 rosa Pfingstrose
Bild 15 Leberbalsam
Bild 16-17 __ Rittersporn Staude blau und weiß
Bild 18 __ Salbei
Bild 19 Sommeraster
Bild 20 __ tränendes Herz rosa.

Hoffe es ist was brauchbares dabei.


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Barbara,

ich glaub ich kipp um   Das werd ich aber dann frühestens morgen schaffen - dennoch auch dir ein Dankeschön!


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

hallo!

wird der pfirsich noch gebraucht?
lg ina


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Ja, von den Früchten gibts noch kein Bild.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

[OT]Hallo Ina, die sehen ja appetitlich aus - davon hätt ich gerne eine Kiste [/OT]


----------



## Eowyn (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hab da gestern noch eine vergessen.
Die Flockenblume. 
Mehrjährig, einmalblühend.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*



ich hab mal geschaut, ob ich evtl für die eine oder andere nicht ganz alltägliche pflanze nen foto beisteuern kann. 

ufergrabenpflanzen, felberich bewimperter "firecracker"
(vielleicht bekomme ich ja dieses jahr mit der neuen digicam auch noch nen besseres bild hin  )

 

ufergrabenpflanzen, __ goldweiderich straußblütiger
da hab ich noch ne schöne nahaufnahme beizutragen

 

ufergrabenpflanzen, __ gilbweiderich gemeiner, 1x standardform, 1x "alexander" mit panaschiertem laub
(da sind ja bisher falsche Fotos drin  )

 

 

ufergrabenpflanzen, trollblume europäische
(sorte "multiplex" mit gefüllten blüten)

 

pflanzen, trockener boden, federmohn


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

hallo christine!

hab deinen beitrag eben erst gesehen! also lecker sind die wirklich, besonders auf ner torte kein vergleich zu dosenpfirsichen! auch als marmelade sehr lecker..aber glaub mir, bei der schwemme vorletztes jahr hättest du nicht mit mir tauschen wollen... ich hab nachts vom brühen und pellen schon geträumt! ;-)
lg ina


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Ina,

doch in kenn das - mir hat ein Freund mal 300 kg vorbeigebracht


----------



## VolkerN (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Annett,

in deiner urspruenglichen Auflistung stand auch Maennertreu drin ...da ichs vor kurzem gepflanzt habe ...hier ein Bild dazu


----------



## Kolja (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

hier ein __ Rückenschwimmer.
 

kleiner __ Wasserläufer (Larve?)
 

und ein großer
 

Edit: noch den Wasserläufer gefunden.


----------



## Joachim (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Danke an alle weiteren Bildspender - immo komm ich mit einpflegen nicht nach, wird aber nachgeholt.


----------



## plumroy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Joachim,

sind noch Bilder gewünscht? Ich habe __ Mädesüß als ganze Pflanze, bisher gibt es im Lexikon nur ein Bild der Blüte(n).

Gruß
Ludger


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

hallo!

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ist das das __ gottesgnadenkraut?

lg ina


----------



## Inken (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Ich denke schon, meins sieht auch so aus! 

Auf der Seite der Seekanne findet man ein sehr schönes Bild der Blüten, aber leider keins der Blätter. 
Da es aber gerade da immer wieder zu Verwechslungen kommt, dachte ich, man könnte vielleicht noch eins hinzufügen..


----------



## mr koi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

__ Wasserhahnenfuß und segge leider unscharf


----------



## chrisamb (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hi,
ich hab auch 2 Bilder.
Katsurabaum (__ Lebkuchenbaum), einmal normal, einmal hängend (Cercidiphyllum japonicum 'Pendulum')

 
 
Christian


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Hatte den noch nicht hier erblickt hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Mulmig (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo, Ihr Fleißigen,

ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, vielleicht schon vorhanden:

__ Prachtscharte in Blüte

   

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## lollo (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

kann den Sumpfhahnenfuß (Ranunculus lingua) anbieten.

Aufrechte, hohle Stengel, oben verzweigt,
bildet Ausläufer, 80 - 150 cm hoch
Blatt, graugrün, Blüte schalenförmig, gelb von Juni bis August
Sonniger Standort im Sumpfboden, bis 20 cm Wasserstand,
Bach- und Teichufer, große Sumpfbereiche,
Anspruchslos, Rückschnitt von November bis Februar


----------



## chrisamb (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hi,
wie wärs mit ner Gelbbauchunke für´s Lexikon?

 

Christian


----------



## Inken (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Das Löwenmäulchen:


----------



## Kuni99 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

hier sind Blütenfotos vom __ Froschbiss (männlich und weiblich):

  

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Inken (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

[OT]Boah, ist dein __ Froschbiss fett! 

Meiner ist klein, bräunlich, mickrig.. und geblüht hat er noch nie! 

[/OT]


----------



## Joachim (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Huch - hier gings ja ganz gut weiter  

Immo komm ich der Arbeit wegen zu nix (arbeite im Grunde 7 Tage die Woche solang es hell ist ) - wird aber nachgeholt, der Winter kommt und mit ihm die Freizeit-


----------



## stu_fishing (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Ein bisschen was aus meinem Fundus zum ergänzen...

__ Sterlet in Normalfärbung
 

__ Nerfling, __ Orfe oder __ Aland
 

Strömer
 

__ Koppe
 

__ Barbe
 

__ Äsche
 
 

__ Marmorkarpfen (Eventuell Hybride aus Marmor- und __ Silberkarpfen)
 

Aalrutte, __ Quappe oder Trüsche (am dritten Bild mit Äsche im Maul)
 
 
 

lg Thomas


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Thomas,

solche Fotos muss man ja fast exotisch nennen - danke


----------



## Joachim (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Soooo - nach einem Hinweis mit der Zaunslatte von Mitch, hab ich mal wieder die Lexikon Vorschaubilder aktualisiert (bzw. bin dabei). Daher hab ich gleich mal eine Fehlliste erstellt - also eine Liste der Einträge im Lexikon ohne Fotos:



> Pflanzen
> 
> Unterwasserpflanzen
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=642 __ Hahnenfuß, flutender
> ...



Jeweils der Link zum Eintrag und der Name des/der Gesuchten. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit auch das Thema hier nochmals durchforsten nach Fotos. Wer jedoch noch Fotos (eigene!) beisteuern kann - bite hier posten und unbedingt mit dem passenden Namen des/der Gesuchten versehen damit man es zuordnen kann.


----------



## koile (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Anett !
Einen Strauß Maiglöckchen für Dich
Grüße aus dem Saarland
 Gerd


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Joachim

Ich stelle dir die Fotos von mir (Hausrotschwanz), in Beitrag 4, wenn gewünscht  zur verfügung .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36025

Ich schreibe mal Gunnar an, er soll seine Bilder auch frei geben, der macht bestimmt auch mit.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

__ Würfelnatter ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

wasserhahnenfuss ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/209
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/47659&d=1245364344


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

hi Joachim

Elfenspiegel (gibt es in vielen Farben)
 

Kapuzinerkresse
 

__ große Heidelibelle (Männchen)


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Südliche Heidelibelle (Sympetrum meridionale) ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Meine __ Frösche 

    

 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=1055


Und meine Magnolie im Früjahr und im Sommer. Ist leider nicht cremeweiß und ich hoffe es ist überhaupt die, die gesucht wird 

   

 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=1264


Ne Trollblume hatte ich auch mal, aber die ist eingegangen 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

__ Eidechsenschwanz (Houttuynia cordata) ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/447


----------



## Gunnar (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

...__ Gartenrotschwanz gerne fürs Lexikon
   

...und natürlich auch der Eisvogel


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Von hier auch welche für´s Lexikon 
Rote Astilbe mini-----------------------------------------Schachtelhalm
  
Rosa Astilbe mini----------------------------------------Gras ? Red Baron
  
 Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch weiter helfen ?
  
Die roten und rosa Puschel-Blütenstände meine ich !


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo Andre,

das ist Polygonum affine - Schneckenknöterich.

petra


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,
für das Lexicon

__ Perlfarn ( Onoclea sensibilis)
Orchideen Primel (Primula vialii)

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Vierblättriger __ Kleefarn (Marsilea quadrifolia)


----------



## Maggy1308 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Huhu @ all !
Endlich Urlaub... und da werde ich mal ausgiebig von allem Fotos schiessen,was da so blüht,kriecht,krabbelt,schwimmt und sonst noch so in Erscheinung tritt...
Das Lexikon ist ne tolle Sache...da versuch ich gern zu helfen....

Liebe Grüsse
Maggy...die schon in den Startlöchern steht...*knips* *klick*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hi Maggy,

mach das.

sind die letzte Zeit zwar schon viele fehlende Pflanzen-Fotos von mir selbst geknipst worden, aber nen Vorat für noch ungeschriebene Beiträge ist immer gut

MfG Frank, (der mal einen kleinen blühenden Uferwolfstrapp im Kunstrasen wachsend einfügt)


----------



## ina1912 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe soeben von __ Knoblauchkröte erfahren, dass ich einen blühenden __ Wasserschlauch in meinem Teich fotografiert habe. Da hier im Lexikon noch kein Foto einer Blüte ist, könnt Ihr gern diese verwenden:


LG Ina


----------



## HWWanlo (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo 

Bin heute mit der Kamera durch den Garten und habe dort 
ein paar merkwürdige Gesellen entdeckt.
Diese saßen direkt in der Uferbepflanzung am Teich.
Erst habe ich einen Schrecken bekommen , welche großen Augen mich denn
dort anstarren,aber dann habe ich gesehen ,daß es sich um aussergewöhnlich große Raupen handelt.Laut Recherche im WWW handelt es sich um die Raupe des:
"Mittlerer __ Weinschwärmer"
 

 

 

ausserdem habe ich noch ein Foto vom __ Tagpfauenauge schießen können ,
welches hier im Lexikon,ja auch noch fehlt. 

Grüße
Herbert


----------



## Andrea H. (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

  __ Bergmolch

  Ziernessel

  Federborstengras

 

  __ Moos im Morgentau

Das ist es mal für`s erste, ich bin noch am Durchforsten meiner Bilder.
Vielleicht finde ichnch etwas.
Das Moos am Teichrand habe ich nur angehängt, weil es einfach zum Teich dazugehört und so vielleicht noch nicht gesehen wurde.

Lieben Gruß Andrea


----------



## Joachim (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Öhm und was ist das jeweils?


----------



## Andrea H. (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

  Trollblume

  Trollblume

  __ Tagpfauenauge

Wollt ihr Bilder von der Seerose __ James Brydon

Sorry dass ich nichts dazugeschriebenhabe, irgendwie war ich der Meinung man erkennt das.

Herzliche Grüße Andrea


----------



## Andrea H. (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

  unbekannt vielleicht kennt die ja __ Knoblauchkröte

  Rothalsbock

   __ Zitronenfalter

  kleine Schwebfliege

Hallo Joachim, ich hoffe ich überschütte dich nicht, vielleicht könnt ihr die Bilder ja gebrauchen.
Lieben Gruß  Andrea


----------



## Titran (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo zusammen noch eine Pflanze fürs Lexikon


----------



## Angie66 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo, ihr Lieben, 

Vielleicht möchtet ihr diese Spinne in euer Lexikon aufnehmen!?!?
Habe sie vor ca 20 Jahren in Süd- Frankreich  schon mal gesehen, und war sehr erstaunt, sie jetzt an meinem Teich, hier im Rhein - Lahn Kreis  zu entdecken.
Google sagt, es ist eine __ Wespenspinne (Weibchen).


----------



## Andrea H. (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Hallo,

nun habe ich alle Bilder durchgeschaut, es folgen noch einige Bilder mit Namensnennung.

  Streckerspinnen oder Kieferspinnen, Tetragnathidae

  Lilienkäferle

 
__ Wasserschlauch Fleischfresserle

  Marienkäferle


----------



## Andrea H. (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht*

Das ist der Rest.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt etwas gebrauchen.

  __ Kalmus

  Tannenwedel

  Schilfblattkäfer -  Plateumaris sericea, Länge ca. 10 mm

  __ Fieberklee


----------



## Luuh (28. Juni 2014)

Ist zwar eigentlich nicht mehr gesucht, aber ich habe
noch ein schönes Bild einer *Rauchschwalbe* auf meiner SD-Karte gefunden:





Fotografiert mit einer Sony Cybershot DSC-HX7V


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juni 2014)

Sumpfpriemel


 
Herzblättriges __ Hechtkraut


   Schwimmendes __ Laichkraut mit Blüte und Libelle

  Gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume

  Gauklerblume


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Joachim,
hier der 'mittlere __ Weinschwärmer' zu Frank's Text!
Schönes WE


----------



## Petta (4. Okt. 2014)

Ein. Feuerkäfer!


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2014)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 138619
> 
> Hallo Joachim,
> hier der 'mittlere __ Weinschwärmer' zu Frank's Text!
> Schönes WE



Hatte ich nicht letztens die Raupe dazu als Frage eingestellt?
Wenn die gefunden wird könnt ihr sie auch verwenden. 

LG René


----------



## meinereiner (5. Okt. 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Ein. Feuerkäfer!Anhang anzeigen 138632



Hallo Peter,

ist das nicht eher eine Feuerwanze?
Laut Wikipedia wird die Feuerwanze oft fälschlicherweise als Feuerkäfer bezeichnet.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Petta (5. Okt. 2014)

Schullung Robert,ich habe mich vertan


----------



## meinereiner (5. Okt. 2014)

Kein Problem.
Ich kann mich an die Feuerwanzen erinnern, weil ich mal gefragt worden bin, wie denn die Viecher heißen die das so rumkrabbeln. Hab dann mit voller Überzeugung gesagt, dass das Feuerwanzen sind. War mir dann aber nicht mehr ganz so sicher, hab dann gehofft, dass ich da jetzt keinen Mist erzählt habe, und hab zu Hause nochmal nachgeschaut. Und es waren doch die Feuerwanzen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Petta (5. Okt. 2014)

Da sitzt bei mir der ganze __ Hibiskus mit voll.
Stelle die nächsten Tage noch bessere Bilder ein


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Okt. 2014)

... ein __ Spaltgriffel, der derzeit bei mir blüht,
heute bei herrlichstem Wetter fotografiert


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Okt. 2014)

heute einen blühenden __ Spaltgriffel fotografiert


----------



## Petta (20. Okt. 2014)

"Meine" Weinbergschnecken


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2015)

Wird hier eigentlich noch was gesucht.


----------



## Joachim (6. Mai 2015)

Wir sind da _etwas_  im Rückstand, was das einpflegen anbelangt. Grund ist schlicht die Masse der von Hand noch immer aus dem alten Lexikon zu übernehmenden Datenbestände. Dabei geht es um hunderte Einträge die noch zu kopieren sind...

Aber nach wie vor gilt: Wenn man ein Foto hat, am besten zuerst im Lexikon kurz nachsehen ob es gebraucht werden könnte und dann hier posten. Wir sind für jedes weitere gute Foto zu Lexikoneinträgen dankbar.


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

na denn 

Bei den Pflanzen zu Johannisbeeren sind noch keine Bilder: 

      

Bei den Vögeln kann ich noch ein Buchfinkweibchen zu dem Männchen beisteuern: 

  


Bei den __ Libellen und den Insekten gibt es diese noch nicht als Eintrag: 

        

und folgende Vögel haben noch keine Einträge: 

Heckenbraunelle
  

Eichelhäher: 
  

......


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

Amsel:

   

Blaumeise:

 

Dohle:

 

Dompfaff (weibl. kann ich nachliefern  )

 

Fasan:

   
Haussperling:

 

Saatkrähe:

 

Rabenkrähe:
 

...


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

Ringeltaube: 
  

Türkentaube: 
  

Rotschwanz:
    

Sperber: 
  

und bei Schmetterlingen das Pfauenauge:


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2015)

Weinbergschnecken hab ich auch ,oder Wingertv0 tze wie die Pfälzer salopp dazu sagen 

  
  
  


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

Bei der __ Gartenheidelbeere ist auch noch kein Foto. 

Die sind bei mir jetzt gerade am Verblühen - habe eben mal ein Foto gemacht. 
Wenn die Früchte dran sind, liefer ich da nochmal nach 

    


...und Mehlschwalben:


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

ich habe heute ein besseres Foto von der Heidelbeerblüte hinbekommen:
 

und zu den Johannisbeeren hier nochmal die Blüte:


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2015)

Glaube den haben wir noch nicht im Lexikon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2015)

Hi Torsten,

den gibts in der Tat noch net bei den Fischen. Hat allerdings auch den Grund da sich der Löffelstör ja auch in keinen Gartenteich/Aquarium auch nur minimalst artgerecht halten läßt


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2015)

Aber nette Bilder, kannst bestimmt deutlich machen das so was nix für den normalen Teich ist Frank.

Ist schon riesig wie der das Maul zum Filtern des Wasser auf macht.


----------



## Benny337 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Frank,
Hier Fotos von Europäische Hundsfische.Die haben wir noch nicht in Lexikon 
Ich habe mir die Fisch Bilder in Lexikon angeschaut und ich habe teilweise bessere Bilder also wenn niemand was dagegen hat kann ich welche liefern ?????!
Lg Benny

           

_Edit: Erledigt!_


----------



## Joachim (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo Benny, wenn du sie hier im Thema ordentlich beschriftest ist das ein feiner Zug von dir.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2016)

Hi Benedikt,

wäre net

ich habe allerdings ein massives Problem mit meiner E-Mail. Die Bilder die Du mir im Frühjahr rübergeschickt hattest sind immer noch da drauf. Ich bekomm sie net aus der E-Mail gezogen und in eine andere Dateien gespeichtert (da gibt mein alter Laptop jedesmal ne Fehlermeldung das ein Datentransfer nicht möglich ist)


----------



## Joachim (25. Juli 2016)

Dann vielleicht doch besser hier hoch laden?


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht doch besser hier hoch laden?


Oder gepackt versenden  Zip Zap und dann kannst die auch Stück für Stück auspacken


----------



## Benny337 (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
Ok ich werde die Bilder hier laden.
3-5 Bilder pro Fischart um die besten zu auswählen.
Mit Fisch Namen 
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (28. Juli 2016)

__ Wimpelkarpfen (Myxocyprinus asiaticus)

       

_Edit: Erledigt!_


----------



## Benny337 (28. Juli 2016)

__ Wels ( Silurus glanis)

                           

Edit: Erledigt!


----------



## Benny337 (1. Aug. 2016)

__ Hecht ( Esox lucius)

                           

(Edit: Erledigt!)


----------



## Benny337 (1. Aug. 2016)

Hmm da kann ich dir nicht helfen Frank .


----------



## MiwaMiwa (1. Aug. 2016)

Huhu Ich kann fehlende Vögel-Bilder für Lexikon anbieten 
Die sind alle Besucher in meinem Garten 
_Achtung... Bilderflut...

Heckenbraunelle_ (Prunella modularis)
   _ _

_Rotkehlchen_ - Jungvogel (Erithacus rubecula)
 
__ Graureiher oder __ Fischreiher (_Ardea cinerea_)
 
_Haubenmeise_ (Lophophanes cristatus
   
_Blaumeise_ (Cyanistes caeruleus)
_    
Buntspecht_ (Dendrocopos major
 
_Stieglitz_ (Carduelis carduelis)
 
_Halsbandsittich_ (Psittacula krameri)
 
_Zaunkönig_ (Troglodytes troglodytes)
 
_Eichelhäher_ (Garrulus glandarius)
 
_Amsel_ - Jungvogel (Turdus merula)  Weibchen                    Männchen
 _    _


----------



## MiwaMiwa (1. Aug. 2016)

oops... ich glaube...... 
ich habe den Beitrag falsch verstanden...
Gesucht wurde... warhscheinlich ...Bilder, die im Lexikon fehlt... 
und nicht Arten, die im Lexikon fehlen...

sorry... 
Ich bitte um Löschung meinen Beitrag... 

l.g 
Miwa


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2016)

HI Miwa,

kann man immer mal gebrauchen, vielleicht verfaßt ja mal jemand Beiträge für diese Arten


----------



## max171266 (3. Aug. 2016)

Hier mal mein __ Pfeilkraut ;-)
Vielleicht könnt ihr es ja brauchen...
Gruß Manfred


----------



## Benny337 (4. Aug. 2016)

__ Zander
Leider habe ich nur diese Bilder, aber ich bin da hinter etwas besser zu machen .


----------



## Benny337 (4. Aug. 2016)

Flussbarsch


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Benny, 
kannst Du bitte mal versuchen die Bilder so hochzuladen, dass sie nicht alle den gleichen Namen haben, das würde uns die Arbeit erheblich erleichtern.


----------



## Benny337 (4. Aug. 2016)

Hi Christine,
ich lade die Bilder über iPad, vieleicht tut er das automatisch.
Mal schauen.
Lg B.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2016)

Ja, das erklärt es. Aber es scheint, der Entwickler der App hat eine Lösung.


----------



## Joachim (4. Aug. 2016)

Lösung ist da. Dank Entwickler XenMade und Christines gutem Auge.


----------



## Benny337 (5. Aug. 2016)

__ Schlammpeitzger ( Misgurnus fossilis)


----------



## Benny337 (1. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe wieder Bilder 
__ Bachschmerle ( Mänchen/Weibchen unterschiede, Eier, kleine Bachschmerlen.
Ich habe welche im Teich und für einem gezielten Zucht ins Aquarium gegeben und fotos gemacht.
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (4. Sep. 2016)

__ Steinbeißer (Cobitis elongatoides/taenia?)


----------



## Benny337 (4. Sep. 2016)

Ukelei (Alburnus alburnus)


----------



## Benny337 (1. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe gesehen wir haben kein Eisvogel in unseren Lexikon 
Als freiwiliger Deutsch beschreiber sehe ich mich nicht ganz  aber wenigsten die Bilder kann der Böhmischer Kollege liefern 
Lg Benny


----------



## ameerega (9. März 2017)




----------



## Joachim (9. März 2017)

Und welche Sorte genau ist das?


----------



## ameerega (11. März 2017)

ameerega schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 178726


Nennt sich black prinzess, und hat letztes Jahr reichhaltig geblüht.


----------



## Benny337 (29. März 2017)

Schwanzmeise


----------



## Benny337 (27. Okt. 2018)

Hallo ich habe in Lexikon nachgeschaut und ein paar  Fischarten haben noch keine Fotos.
Hier __ Zander ( S. lucioperca)


----------



## Ichthyosaura (27. Okt. 2018)

Hallo!
Für den großen __ Schillerfalter hätte ich die Bilder hier... net optimal,

mußte ich aus mehreren Metern Entfernung "schießen",

aber etwas mehr als auf den Bildern im Lexikon ist  doch zu sehen...


----------



## Ichthyosaura (27. Okt. 2018)

Hallo miteinander!
Beim Betrachten der Lexikon-Beiträge habe ich gesehen, daß noch keine Bilder des schwarzen Holunders (S. nigra) da sind... ich hätte da zwei.
    


Und die frühe Adonisjungfer ist auch noch ohne...
da wären diese in meinem Album...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/adonis-m.32456/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/33.32450/


----------



## Ichthyosaura (29. Okt. 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier hätte ich auch zwei Bilder des __ TEICHLÄUFER´s, die sind im Lexikon noch nicht vorhanden...


----------



## Joachim (29. Okt. 2018)

Eingepflegte Fotos:

__ Teichläufer
__ schwarzer Holunder
__ großer Schillerfalter

__ Zander
Schwanzmeise
Eisvogel


----------



## Benny337 (1. Nov. 2018)

__ Schneider


----------



## Benny337 (1. Nov. 2018)

Drachenfische( Zacco platypus)


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Dez. 2018)

okay,
hier sind Fotos zum Thema '__ Zylinderputzer', __ Knoblauchkröte hat gerade die Beschreibung erstellt
 

beginnende Blüte
 

in voller Blüte
 

Alle Bilder sind von mir gemacht und ich erteile hiermit die Erlaubnis, dass sie ins Lexikon eingestellt werden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Dez. 2018)

... und dann noch Bilder zum __ Perückenstrauch, ebenfalls Thema bei '__ Knoblauchkröte'.
Unser Strauch ist mittlerweile aber schon eher ein baum und macht sich prächtig,
vor allem in seinen tollen Herbstfarben!
Auch diese Bilder wurden von mir erstellt und dürfen gern im Lexikon genutzt werden.
 

... und die herrliche Herbstfärbung


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Dez. 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 204752


Hi,
Habe __ Lavendel,
Vielleicht könnt Ihr den ja für Franks Beschreibung verwenden.
Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Dez. 2018)

Und jetzt die bearbeitete Datei in Originalgröße.


----------



## lollo (2. Mai 2019)

Eine Bergenie für den Eintrag vom Frank.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Mai 2019)

Fledermaus (hat in einer Cylindropuntia leider Suizid begangen)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Mai 2019)

Igel


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Mai 2019)

vermutlich Blindschleichen:


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Mai 2019)

__ Eidechsen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Mai 2019)

Mauswiesel:


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

Schmetterlinge und __ Nachtfalter:


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

Ergänzend zum __ Rosenkäfer:


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/anemone-strahlen.49688/
__ Anemone blanda


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/blauregen.43687/

alle dort enthaltenen Links funktionieren nicht: Fehler 404 Not Found


----------



## Joachim (26. Mai 2019)

Das sind nur Smilies (die Links, sind Image Links)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/akeleien.49590/
Ergänzung zu __ Akeleien


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bart-iris.47696/
Ergänzung zu __ Iris


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/blaukissen.47327/
Ergänzung zu __ Blaukissen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/blauraute.49566/
Ergänzung zu __ Blauraute


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hasenglöckchen.47698/
Ergänzung zu __ Hasenglöckchen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schachbrettblume-fuchstrauben.47382/
Ergänzung zu Fritillaria


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schafgarbe-gemeine.47384/
Ergänzung zu __ Schafgarbe


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/steinbrech-moos.49696/
Ergänzung zu Saxifraga

                      

Saxifraga longifolia:


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2019)

Klasse!....... wie viele Quadratkilometer hat dein Garten?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

Danke.
Ist nicht viel Garten, eigentlich nur kleine Gartenecken und das Dach hier. Sowie ein wenig Garten in Schwalbach bei der Goldfischpfütze.
Kann zusammen nicht an Eure tollen großen Gärten ranschnuffern.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/grasnelke-strand.48624/
Ergänzung zu __ Grasnelke


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/trockener-boden.220/?alpha=P
__ Pfingstrosen, weiß nicht wohin zuzuordnen

Strauch-Paeonien:
                           

Baum-Paeonien:


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/riemenblatt-klivie.42688/
Ergänzung zu __ Riemenblatt


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/alpen-edelweiß.48604/
Ergänzung zu Edelweiße


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

__ Silberkerzen (früher Cimicifuga), Actaea ramosa

(Beschreibung per Unterhaltung an Joachim, da ich mir die vor einigen Jahren per copy/paste - von wo weiß ich nicht mehr - runter kopiert habe)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

__ Farne:


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/trockener-boden.220/
Perlkörbchen (Anaphalis triplinervis)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/trockener-boden.220/
Sterndolde (Astrantia)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wickelwurz.49886/
Ergänzung zu Wickelwurzen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/trockener-boden.220/
Kaukasus Vergissmeinnicht (Brunnera macrophylla 'Jack Frost')


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/besenginster.43683/
Ergänzung zu __ Besenginster


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/blauglockenbaum.43686/
Ergänzung zu __ Blauglockenbaum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Mai 2019)

Hi Gisela,

au weia,
das letzte sieht ja fast aus wie  "epiphytische Blauglockenbäumchen in Dachrinne"


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

Zum Glück nicht. Aber es freut mich, dass ich das Bäumchen endlich vom Hof aus blühen sehen kann.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/opuntia.41858/
Ergänzung zu Opuntia

Cylindropuntia imbricata


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Mai 2019)

__ Bartblume (Caryopteris; Hybride: Caryopteris x clandonensis)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/zierquitte.45523/
Ergänzung zu __ Zierquitte

Chaenomeles 'Youki Gotin' - Jap. Zierquitte


----------



## audimike (28. Mai 2019)

Der __ Gartenrotschwanz ist ein selten gewordener Zugvogel  , in manchen Bundesländern ist er schon gefährdet,- er braucht ein  Vogelhaus mit mehr Lichteinfall  siehe pic in einigen Revieren konnte ich ihn wieder ansiedeln...


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mädchenauge-hohes.48435/
Ergänzung zu __ Mädchenauge

Netzblatt Mädchenauge (Coreopsis 'Moonbeam')


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Mai 2019)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mittagsblümchen.49093/
Ergänzung zu Mittagsblume


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Okt. 2021)

Paar Reisfische für Franks Lexikabeitrag


----------



## Kolja (22. Juni 2022)

Waldgeißbart


----------



## Andreas A. (22. Juni 2022)

*Rohr-Glanzgras Phalaris arundinacea  *


----------

